# x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2 is broken [Work around]

## michaelbevilacqua

```

midnight ~ # grep mouse /etc/portage/package.mask 

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2

```

Not sure if there is a bug report for this or not.

Here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load    "extmod"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load    "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#     FontPath  "unix/:-1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option          "BlankTime"             "0"

        Option          "StandbyTime"           "0"

        Option          "SuspendTime"           "0"

        Option          "OffTime"               "0"

        Option          "NoPM"                  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver  "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:nocaps"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver  "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

    Option  "HWCursor"  "false"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Option   "Device"    "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option   "Protocol"  "auto-dev"

   Option   "LeftEdge"      "1700"

   Option   "RightEdge"     "5300"

   Option   "TopEdge"       "1700"

   Option   "BottomEdge"    "4200"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh"    "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime"    "0"

   Option   "MaxTapMove"    "0"

   Option   "MinSpeed"  "0.05"

   Option   "MaxSpeed"  "0.05"

   Option   "AccelFactor"   "0"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option   "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "0"

   Option   "VertEdgeScroll" "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "videocard"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option  "AllowGLXWithComposite" "On"

    Option      "backingstore"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "videocard"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

----------

## mark_alec

I am using that version on two different computers. What seems to be your breakage?

----------

## michaelbevilacqua

The mouse does not work in X11 but will work if I `cat -v /dev/input/mouse`. This non-working in X11 goes for either synaptics or core(usb).

I'm running 32bit with nVidia drivers. First time having a problem like this.

```

michael@midnight ~ % uname -ar

Linux midnight 2.6.21-gentoo-r2mb2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jul 17 19:57:19 EDT 2007 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

midnight ~ # glxinfo | head

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

```

Thanks for your reply.

----------

## mark_alec

See if there are any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

----------

## padoor

x11-apps/xsetpointer

will it not help this state

----------

## michaelbevilacqua

Yes, I should have posted the log errors.

```

michael@midnight ~ % egrep '\(EE\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(EE) No Input driver matching `synaptics'

```

----------

## davidgurvich

Looks like you updated xorg-server to version 1.4 after updating mouse driver with earlier xorg-server installed.  Would need to rebuild input drivers with new version of xorg installed.

----------

## old_al

Same problem here. It happens today after upgrading to xorg-x11 7.3 and xorg-server 1.4. Solved downgrading.

Ciao Alberto

----------

## michaelbevilacqua

david-

According to my /var/log/emerge.log, 

```
emerge -vu --deep world
```

 merged the packages in the manner you specified as the proper way.

```

1190259806:  >>> emerge (57 of 61) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 to /

1190259806:  === (57 of 61) Cleaning (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.ebuild)

1190259807:  === (57 of 61) Compiling/Merging (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.ebuild)

1190259847:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

1190259847: === Unmerging... (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11)

1190259853:  >>> unmerge success: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

1190259853:  === (57 of 61) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.ebuild)

1190259853:  ::: completed emerge (57 of 61) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 to /

1190259853:  >>> emerge (58 of 61) x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3 to /

1190259853:  === (58 of 61) Cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3.ebuild)

1190259853:  === (58 of 61) Compiling/Merging (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3.ebuild)

1190259888:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

1190259888: === Unmerging... (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.2)

1190259890:  >>> unmerge success: x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.2

1190259890:  === (58 of 61) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3.ebuild)

1190259890:  ::: completed emerge (58 of 61) x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.3 to /

1190259890:  >>> emerge (59 of 61) x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1 to /

1190259890:  === (59 of 61) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.4-r1.ebuild)

1190259890:  === (59 of 61) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.4-r1.ebuild)

1190260709:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-base/xorg-server

1190260709: === Unmerging... (x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0)

1190260713:  >>> unmerge success: x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0

1190260713:  === (59 of 61) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.4-r1.ebuild)

1190260713:  ::: completed emerge (59 of 61) x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1 to /

1190260714:  >>> emerge (60 of 61) x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2 to /

1190260714:  === (60 of 61) Cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2.ebuild)

1190260714:  === (60 of 61) Compiling/Merging (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2.ebuild)

1190260737:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

1190260737: === Unmerging... (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1)

1190260738:  >>> unmerge success: x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1

1190260738:  === (60 of 61) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2.ebuild)

1190260738:  ::: completed emerge (60 of 61) x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.2.2 to /

1190260738:  >>> emerge (61 of 61) x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3 to /

1190260738:  === (61 of 61) Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-7.3.ebuild)

1190260739:  === (61 of 61) Compiling/Merging (x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-7.3.ebuild)

1190260757:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-base/xorg-x11

1190260757: === Unmerging... (x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2)

1190260758:  >>> unmerge success: x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2

1190260758:  === (61 of 61) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3::/usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-x11/xorg-x11-7.3.ebuild)

1190260758:  ::: completed emerge (61 of 61) x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3 to /

1190260758:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1190260758:  *** exiting successfully.

1190260769:  *** terminating.

```

----------

## davidgurvich

Have you tried the steps from here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4258595.html and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4258727.html ?

----------

## michaelbevilacqua

Thanks, re-emerging fixed the mouse. Synaptics is still a little screwy but that's not a big deal.

----------

## michaelbevilacqua

To fix the Synaptics screwyness:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen      "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

# Breaks X.org 7.3

#   InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "TouchPad" 

EndSection

```

Taken from https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191924

----------

